# NEC Classic Motor Show 9 - 11 Nov 07



## DPN

Anyone off to this event.

I will be there on Saturday.

http://www.classiccarshow.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## Richors

I am going on the friday. Shame as we could have met up for a chat as i still want you to come and look at my car when i get it into my garage.

cheers


----------



## Detail My Ride

Yup I will be there


----------



## Phil H

hopefully be there on the sunday cos the MPH show is on and its free access to the classic show


----------



## Detail My Ride

Phil H said:


> hopefully be there on the sunday cos the MPH show is on and its free access to the classic show


Exactly what i'm doing 

Although, it works the other way round aswell. Need to see what ticket is cheaper to save a few quid :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

the classic car show is cheaper but then you cannot access the live theatre at the MPH Show on the stands. 

I just booked my tickets for the saturday 

MPH Show coupons

M072 - 3 tickets for 2
M075 - SILVER (BUY1GET1HALFPRICE) TICKETS 
M100 - SILVER £3 OFF TICKETS


----------



## Deano

i'm going again this year. staying away from MPH this time. chav city last year. far too loud for us old folks!


----------



## Detail My Ride

MPH? Chav City? Not really. Although last year I was dissapointed with the size of the show, 30mins around the stands and the show and your done! 

I spent most of the day in the Classic Car Show.


----------



## Phil H

Agree with Gaz, was a smaller MPH show last year thank god they had the classic car show it was awesome! nowhere near enough time to look properly


----------



## RaceGlazer

I will be there - Race Glaze are sharing a stand with sister company Morethanpolish, at the top of the stairs between the two halls.

Will have some professional support too.


----------



## Deano

13yearoldetailer said:


> MPH? Chav City? Not really. Although last year I was dissapointed with the size of the show, 30mins around the stands and the show and your done!
> 
> I spent most of the day in the Classic Car Show.


i spent 99.9999999999999% of the day at the classic car show. and the mph had more burberry per square inch than any other place on earth. you probably didnt noticewith only bein a young un. us old timers spot things like that.


----------



## Kevin P

I'll be up there on helping my wife with her car on the Mkiii Supra owners group stand, if anyone fancies coming along and saying hello!


----------



## andy665

My Corrado will be on the Corrado Club stand for the duration - I'll be there all day Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Bigpikle

should make an appearance I hope, subject to work travels, so maybe catch a few of you up there.


----------



## Autotec

i'll be there on the sunday. Look out for the big guy with no hair and a massive Autotec Logo on his back.
Come up and say hello if you spot me.


----------



## ukimportz

yeh i'm going to the classic car show, went last year & it was pretty good. not gonna bother with mph, it was a bit too much max power for me!!


----------



## Refined Reflections

I'll be there on the Sat, having a small private meeting with a few friends and then working the Race Glaze/More Than Polish booth, anyone want to drop by please do so and say Hi , I'll be wearing a Race Glaze black shirt with my name/business on the front (oh have your money ready as I'll be looking to sell everything and anything thats not nailed down )


----------



## Detail My Ride

I'll have a full wallet Gary. I'll test your sales skills to the max


----------



## DPN

13yearoldetailer said:


> I'll have a full wallet Gary. I'll test your sales skills to the max


You won't get far.

If Gary doesn't get your money, i will, as i am also working on the Raceglaze/MoreThan Polish stand.


----------



## Refined Reflections

DPN said:


> You won't get far.
> 
> If Gary doesn't get your money, i will, as i am also working on the Raceglaze/MoreThan Polish stand.


No worries on me taking Gaz's money


----------



## Detail My Ride

:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Will be going with my dad, will keep an eye peeled for Race Glaze, Gary and Gaz and others.


----------



## DPN

Neil_S said:


> Will be going with my dad, will keep an eye peeled for Race Glaze, Gary and Gaz and others.


We are in Hall 2 Stand number T37

Regards
Dave :thumb:


----------



## Benny Boy

i wont be there as i have my mates kids all weekend.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

i will be there friday


----------



## leeshez

Im going saturday. I am after detailing products.


----------



## hypermarc

i'll be there sat and will call to the race glaze stand .do i bring a big bag or a biiiigggggg bag?see u saturday


----------



## leeshez

I will be wearing my DW fleece. I wanna good deal


----------



## Summit Detailing

I'm off up there tomorrow:thumb: 

Any discount for DW'ers on the raceglaze stand? :lol:


----------



## Refined Reflections

hypermarc said:


> i'll be there sat and will call to the race glaze stand .do i bring a big bag or a biiiigggggg bag?see u saturday


Most defenately a biiigggggggggg bag and a biiigggggggggggggger wallet/credit card 



leeshez said:


> I will be wearing my DW fleece. I wanna good deal


All DW members get a good deal, we will smile when we take your money 



Chris_A3 said:


> I'm off up there tomorrow:thumb:
> 
> Any discount for DW'ers on the raceglaze stand? :lol:


Depends on what you buy and spend


----------



## Detail My Ride

I hope there is a good discount. The more discount, the more money I spend


----------



## Phil H

i'll be there too hopefully!


----------



## Detail My Ride

I speak to you from the mile long line to get into MPH!! For the love of free wifi LOL


----------



## Neil_S

Went today and saw the RazeGlaze stand, the chaps seemed busy so just got a long wheel brush and went on my merry way, looks like a great bit of kit this, didn't see Gary at all on the stand.


----------



## Phil H

I didnt see you Neil, 

was packed today lol!


----------



## leeshez

Neil_S said:


> Went today and saw the RazeGlaze stand, the chaps seemed busy so just got a long wheel brush and went on my merry way, looks like a great bit of kit this, didn't see Gary at all on the stand.


I think i saw you buying this. Did the fat guy Andy i think take your money and get your change from a box on the floor? I was stood near you looking at the swissvax.


----------



## James105

i went on friday, wish i knew people were going, specially as i stopped at the Race Glaze stand and had a chat with a lovely lady, don't know here name though. Got a brochure, and think im guna order the sample pack off their website in a mo, as interested in their products.


----------



## Neil_S

leeshez said:


> I think i saw you buying this. Did the fat guy Andy i think take your money and get your change from a box on the floor? I was stood near you looking at the swissvax.


Thats me :wave:


----------



## Finerdetails

great show, day and enjoyed the meeting up and faces to names.

Had a ball of a day, loads of laughs and some interesting conversations too!

Iain


----------



## ericd

had my old Audi on display over the weekend, was a great show with a big turnout over 3 days


----------



## RaceGlazer

That 'lovely lady' is my wife (and she is, in case she's reading this)!!!

Not sure who the fat chap 'Andy' is though - whilst none of the lads is called Andy, several of them are a little on the stout side and all had their names on their shirts as they are our Authorised Detailers...I am the lanky one !


----------



## DPN

RaceGlazer said:


> That 'lovely lady' is my wife (and she is, in case she's reading this)!!!
> 
> Not sure who the fat chap 'Andy' is though - whilst none of the lads is called Andy, several of them are a little on the stout side and all had their names on their shirts as they are our Authorised Detailers...I am the lanky one !


Lucky for me that i worked on Saturday, when your wife wasn't there so that counts me out.

The hunt is on..............For Fat Andy.:lol:


----------



## cornish pixie

Could be a corpulant Pixie:lol:


----------

